# My demands



## Pinworm (Apr 17, 2014)

More rewards for random dumbness.

More hugs for sad members.

Less nothing.


----------



## charface (Apr 17, 2014)

More=greater


----------



## ChingOwn (Apr 19, 2014)

and a dislike button that cost some kind of points or something that it costs you to use, so it shows that you really mean it.


----------



## killemsoftly (Apr 22, 2014)

I want a fully fuelled plane, an escort to the airport, 2 hot lipstick lesbians that also love c$ck, a pound of weed, a bathing suit, 19mm ball bearings (, a pilot and a pair of sandals (no, not birks they're for hippies, i'm just old) and a bic lighter.
Oh, and I need my passport renewed. Can you loan me $100?


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 22, 2014)

This guy always be making demands or he will snap someones neck or something like that
normally its for a helicopter and some ice cream
some folk just do not understand how important ice cream is


----------



## vostok (Apr 24, 2014)

*That RIU.org be funded by 2-3 major sponsors, that offer a great discount to member who have achieved enough trophies ..that 'point of sale' clothing be available to RIU. members*, and that advertisements do not obscure or IMPEDE the riu. forum in anyway


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> More rewards for random dumbness.
> 
> More hugs for sad members.
> 
> Less nothing.


we do not negotiate with terrorists!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> we do not negotiate with terrorists!


Shows what you know. Dummy. Let's have a beer sometime.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Shows what you know. Dummy. Let's have a beer sometime.


fuck yeah. i'll buy the first round.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> fuck yeah. i'll buy the first round.


Marry me.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Marry me.


ok, conditionally... a sample of sex is required first. 

i mean, what if you do the 'i do' and then it's just no good? prostitutes are expensive, dude...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> ok, conditionally... a sample of sex is required first.
> 
> i mean, what if you do the 'i do' and then it's just no good? prostitutes are expensive, dude...


You're being dumb. You should quit that. I'm hella awesome.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> You're being dumb. You should quit that. I'm hella awesome.


you called me dumb...  the wedding's off!! 

lol


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you called me dumb...  the wedding's off!!
> 
> lol


Do you think I'm pretty?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Do you think I'm pretty?


yep, esp. your foreheyed...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> yep, esp. your foreheyed...


That's it. I want a divorce. I'm taking half your shit.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

I demand a riu wedding


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I demand a riu wedding


Do you take, pinny to be your lawful wedded butthole, promise to cherish and lick, and touch, and....this is getting gross. You guys are gross.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

I demand a greater proportion of sincerity to grossness in the riu wedding vows


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> That's it. I want a divorce. I'm taking half your shit.


you can have the slut side of the water bed and half of this roll of toilet paper. an' i ain't payin' no hawd damn child s'port...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I demand a greater proportion of sincerity to grossness in the riu wedding vows


Well that's just too fucking bad. If you're going to hang out with me, you'd better get some rose colored shades. Cause what you see is what you get.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you can have the slut side of the water bed and half of this roll of toilet paper. an' i ain't payin' no hawd damn child s'port...


I'm telling Obama.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> ....this is getting gross. You guys are gross.


you're gross. like a worm... eeewwwwww....... o.0


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you're gross. like a worm... eeewwwwww....... o.0


Shuttup. You're hella gross. I'm unfriended you. You smell like dumb.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

I am gouging out my eyeballs as I wriye tgos..shit camt fimd tge keus now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> I'm telling Obama.


i nearly needed to call for an ambulance... it's difficult to breathe pizza, but i just figured it out. .. fuck man...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I am gouging out my eyeballs as I wriye tgos..shit camt fimd tge keus now


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Shuttup. You're hella gross. I'm unfriended you. You smell like dumb.


you smell like crisp new wind from an angus cow's anus. rosey.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> you smell like crisp new wind from an angus cow's anus. rosey.


Your face gives me diarrhea. I hate you.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Your face gives me diarrhea. I hate you.


i love you too. i'm not signing the divorce papers. you can't make me... we can work this out!


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i love you too. i'm not signing the divorce papers. you can't make me... we can work this out!


I only want to make things better, baby.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

well you have to promise to stop sleeping with other... things...

unless i'm participating too...


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

from where I'm standing this is looking like a perfect marriage.


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> well you have to promise to stop sleeping with other... things...
> 
> unless i'm participating too...


No guarantees. I'm always up for a good fourgy or a fivesome.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

I


cat of curiosity said:


> well you have to promise to stop sleeping with other... things...
> 
> unless i'm participating too...


 Is that a demand?


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I
> 
> Is that a demand?


Yea wtf? You're demanding shit now?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> No guarantees. I'm always up for a good fourgy or a fivesome.


well if you're going to be my lawfully wedded butthole, then i SHALL be one of the four, or five, or thousand. love it or lump it.


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

Cat of curiosity, would I be right if I speculated that you were born in around 1981-82?


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> I
> 
> Is that a demand?


absolutely


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Cat of curiosity, would I be right if I speculated that you were born in around 1981-82?


yes, how did you know?


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> yes, how did you know?


Due to the level of awesomeness you display. It is common among those of us from that era...


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> well if you're going to be my lawfully wedded butthole, then i SHALL be one of the four, or five, or thousand. love it or lump it.


----------



## cat of curiosity (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> Due to the level of awesomeness you display. It is common among those of us from that era...


must have been something in the water....


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> must have been something in the water....


From Wikipedia:
Mount St. Helens erupted in Washington, U.S. on May 18, 1980, killing 57 people, but spawning several extremely awesome people who would later meet and get married on RIU


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Jesus fuck guys. How are we all still single?


----------



## Growan (Apr 24, 2014)

the mind boggles


----------



## Pinworm (Apr 24, 2014)

Growan said:


> the mind boggles


It does, does it not?


----------



## schuylaar (Apr 26, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> More rewards for random dumbness.
> 
> More hugs for sad members.
> 
> Less nothing.


well i need to be made whole because all my "likes" at least 1k and my rep 35k were never restored to me..so much for the time and effort spent here..also they limit top posters, top trophy to 12 members.

i just need love.


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 11, 2014)

ChingOwwwwn said:


> and a dislike button that cost some kind of points or something that it costs you to use, so it shows that you really mean it.


They have already tried that it didnt work out well.. if FDD didnt like something the whole site didn't like it.. lol.. the good ol days


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

schuylaar said:


> well i need to be made whole because all my "likes" at least 1k and my rep 35k were never restored to me..so much for the time and effort spent here..also they limit top posters, top trophy to 12 members.
> 
> i just need love.


you can have my likes. i don't use em anyway; my dealer pistol whipped me when i tried to trade them in...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Jesus fuck guys. How are we all still single?


i'm usually only single when the sun is shining... o.0


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 11, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> i'm usually only single when the sun is shining... o.0


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> They have already tried that it didnt work out well.. if FDD didnt like something the whole site didn't like it.. lol.. the good ol days


what's fdd doing these days? i loved following his posts, smart, sweet, funny, mean, insulting... well rounded cybernality!


----------



## ODanksta (Jun 11, 2014)

cat of curiosity said:


> what's fdd doing these days? i loved following his posts, smart, sweet, funny, mean, insulting... well rounded cybernality!


He got busted...


----------



## cat of curiosity (Jun 11, 2014)

ODanksta said:


> He got busted...


what happened? is he penned or just out of the game?


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2014)

ChingOwn said:


> and a dislike button that cost some kind of points or something that it costs you to use, so it shows that you really mean it.


Thats a great idea, at last a chance to use all those accumulating points to some use!!!!

That way I might be able to give a wedding present at pinny's pissup????


----------

